# Mount Snow Final Day Roll Call 4/27



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, it's been announced that the 27th is it.  So who's in?

I was hoping for the 4th, but I called the shot on a Gathering and will commit despite how busy my weekend is and the nearly 4 hour one way drive for a day trip.

As I had previously mentioned, I was planning on bringing a bunch of Kobe burgers if someone else could bring a grill for a little tailgating.  Still sound good?

Also, I'm officially calling for an all out Gaper/Retro Day.  I think it would be fun to get a little freak on in the bumps.  Who's with me?

Lastly, Who's going to convince 'The Creator' to show up?  Seems fitting considering he started his season at Snow.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll do my best to drop in that day.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2008)

I really wish I could make it, but I have prior commitments...


----------



## reefer (Apr 16, 2008)

As of now I'm in! I'll try to dig out my portable grill. It's been buried somewhere since I moved in November so no promises yet. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm out. I'll be finishing up my season at Sugarbush on Friday, 4/25.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2008)

Gonna do my best to make it.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 16, 2008)

im in


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I'll do my best to drop in that day.



Aren't you going to be on Mount Washington???

I'd like to ski Mount Snow that day...I don't have any commitments..I'd say I'm 90% right now...After driving to Stowe, then Belleayre, and Killington this weekend....I'm getting sick of driving so far to ski...ahahahaha..who am I kidding..lol...It doesn't look like there will be any May lift serviced skiing in VT so I have to get the goods in April..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Aren't you going to be on Mount Washington???


 
That's why I said I'll do my best. For now the plan is to stay on Washington from Friday until Sunday. I could just ski down early Sunday morning and stop at Snow on the way home.


----------



## Zand (Apr 17, 2008)

I should be there.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 18, 2008)

the mind says yes but the body is screaming no mas.


----------



## madskier6 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think I'm in for this.  The only question will be whether my wife veto's the idea at the last minute.  I'll probably be there with 2 of my sons.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> the mind says yes but the body is screaming no mas.



no mas para una semana

hasta proximo fin de semana


----------



## powhunter (Apr 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> the mind says yes but the body is screaming no mas.



same here...taking this week off...rehabing...4/27 is gonna be it


steve


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think we are probably out as I need a weekend of rest after skiing for five days in a row as of tomorrow and we will be back to Sugarloaf for closing weekend on May 3-4th.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm out. Yesterday was great, but limited runs at Snow just isn't enough for me to keep my body beat up for another week. I need to start getting in shape for next year at some point.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm in, even if just for a couple of runs.


----------



## reefer (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm probably not going to make it at this point. Some advice however. Save yourself the aggrevation of a grill. Burgers and dogs are cheap on the deck. $5.25 for a real decent Burger. Pack your beer, park in the VIP lot, and do some tailgating!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm in, even if just for a couple of runs.


 
Ok, I'm in. 2knees, you owe me bump lessons.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2008)

So who we got so far....

deadheadskier
powhunter
zand
madskier
2knees
andyzee

anyone else?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2008)

You know part of me is a bit put off by the $49 ticket rate when da bush is only charging $29.  Granted, two different areas and free market society, but my guess is the conditions and terrain offerings at SB are as good or better.

I'll probably be shooting for the $35 afternoon rate and ski from noon til' four. It's a near four hour haul for me to get there, so an early start as it is and I just don't see the value in the extra $14 by shooting for early turns.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2008)

$49 is a bit steep.  I'm gonna be there like 11:30 - 3:30 or so.  I'd rather do sugarbush but i cant swing it time wise.  my wife is working sunday night so i have to be home by 5:30, which would make the bush impossible.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 22, 2008)

OK, let's switch to the Bush.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2008)

go right ahead.  its a free country my man.  i'm sure it will be nice.


but since this is a mt snow thread, maybe you could start a new one to avoid confusion with those of us still planning on mt snow.


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> go right ahead.  its a free country my man.  i'm sure it will be nice.
> 
> 
> but since this is a mt snow thread, maybe you could start a new one to avoid confusion with those of us still planning on mt snow.



Don't mind him. He's just trying to steal everyone's thunder. He must be real excited about that new sleeping bag or something... :razz:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2008)

actually its totally cool.  i would rather do sugarbush myself.  just trying to avoid a clusterflock of who's going where.


----------



## Paul (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm out. Have to coach the kid's first soccer game at noon. Looks like my season has ended.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> actually its totally cool. i would rather do sugarbush myself. just trying to avoid a clusterflock of who's going where.


 
I apologize I did not mean to cause confusion, was just making a suggestion. This will not happen again (except for Greg's threads). What time would you like to start my bump lessons.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I apologize I did not mean to cause confusion, was just making a suggestion. This will not happen again (except for Greg's threads). What time would you like to start my bump lessons.




andy, no need to apologize at all.  End of season+broken body+no bush=Cranky Pat.  my bad.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> andy, no need to apologize at all. End of season+broken body+no bush=Cranky Pat. my bad.


 
It's all good  Bush, Snow, Tux, so long as I'm out there, I'm happy. Unlike Greg who's just a big grouch lately


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> OK, let's switch to the Bush.



Threadjack:smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> andy, no need to apologize at all.  End of season+broken body+no bush=Cranky Pat.  my bad.



It sucks that you're not getting any Bush...lmbfao..:-D


----------



## andyzee (Apr 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Threadjack:smash:


 
Jackoff :smash: Sorry, couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Apr 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> It's all good  Bush, Snow, Tux, so long as I'm out there, I'm happy. Unlike Greg who's just a big grouch lately




I heard tux is closing tomorrow.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2008)

Well call me the biggest jerk goin for proposing this trip, but I'm going to have to bail

http://forums.alpinezone.com/27193-sunday-river-april-27th-sunday-ski-free.html


4 hour drive vs 1.5

$49 vs FREE

With a looming condominium purchase this summer and a need to save a few bucks wherever I can for it, I'd be silly not to go to the River.  

Ya'll can give me as much chit as you like.  I deserve it and I'm somewhat dissappointed as I was looking forward to meeting many of you.  

Looks like I'll be meeting Bob R, the mayor of SR instead.  Besides, I hear he's a better bump skier than 2knees anyway :razz:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Well call me the biggest jerk goin for proposing this trip, but I'm going to have to bail
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/27193-sunday-river-april-27th-sunday-ski-free.html
> 
> ...


 

Be Happy to:

*You're the biggest jerk goin!*

:lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

Don't blame you. I'd consider doing the Sunday River as well if I didn't have to be back at work in Jersey on Monday.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Well call me the biggest jerk goin for proposing this trip, but I'm going to have to bail
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/27193-sunday-river-april-27th-sunday-ski-free.html
> 
> ...




Dude, thats a no brainer, slam dunk, done deal.  And any other cliche you can come up with.  Free and 1/3 of the gas?

Enjoy and we'll have to catch up next year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> Enjoy and we'll have to catch up next year.



Definitely

I'm looking forward to being a bit more centralized next season.  I've enjoyed living in Maine, but it's put Vermont a little bit out of the day trip range without major motivation.  Next season it should be far easier to meet up with folks for those outings.

Hope Mt. Snow has the goods for you all this Sunday


----------



## madskier6 (Apr 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Definitely
> 
> I'm looking forward to being a bit more centralized next season.  I've enjoyed living in Maine, but it's put Vermont a little bit out of the day trip range without major motivation.  Next season it should be far easier to meet up with folks for those outings.
> 
> Hope Mt. Snow has the goods for you all this Sunday



I don't blame you one bit for your decision.  I'd have done the same thing.

BTW, where are you moving to?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Definitely
> 
> I'm looking forward to being a bit more centralized next season.  I've enjoyed living in Maine, but it's put Vermont a little bit out of the day trip range without major motivation.  Next season it should be far easier to meet up with folks for those outings.
> 
> Hope Mt. Snow has the goods for you all this Sunday





Deadhead are you moving away from Maine this summer?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2008)

Moving to Newmaarket, NH a small little town near Portsmouth.  Maine's been great to me, but I need a bit more central location for my work territory and am looking forward to being an hour closer to family.

The only real downside is moving away from friends in Portland and being an hour further away from the Maine resorts, but at the same time I'll be the same distance to N. Conway and an hour closer to all other ski destinations in New England.  

Definitely looking forward to residing in the Live Free or Die state. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2008)

My best friend lives in Newmarket.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> My best friend lives in Newmarket.



skier?


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> skier?



Sorta. He's actually the guy that got me into skiing. He only gets out a few times a year now though, due to my prodding. He does love it though so maybe you can work on him.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sorta. He's actually the guy that got me into skiing. He only gets out a few times a year now though, due to my prodding. He does love it though so maybe you can work on him.



will do

I'll push him for the AZ outings


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Moving to Newmaarket, NH a small little town near Portsmouth.  Maine's been great to me, but I need a bit more central location for my work territory and am looking forward to being an hour closer to family.
> 
> The only real downside is moving away from friends in Portland and being an hour further away from the Maine resorts, but at the same time I'll be the same distance to N. Conway and an hour closer to all other ski destinations in New England.
> 
> Definitely looking forward to residing in the Live Free or Die state. :lol:



Steezy..good luck on the home purchase..


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> will do
> 
> I'll push him for the AZ outings



He's actually skied with a number of AZers.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 23, 2008)

deadheadskier
powhunter
zand
madskier
2knees
andyzee
jonnypoach
john (powhunters son)


----------



## madskier6 (Apr 23, 2008)

powhunter said:


> deadheadskier
> powhunter
> zand
> madskier
> ...



deadheadskier is out so here's the current list:

powhunter
zand
madskier + Connor (my son)
2knees
andyzee
jonnypoach
john (powhunters son)


----------



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll be filmin so who's wearing neon?  i'm seriously thinkin about it.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'll be filmin so who's wearing neon? i'm seriously thinkin about it.


 

Screw that, we need some nekid skiing!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Screw that, we need some nekid skiing!



Dude you already made a few azers uke: with that nipple shot photo, how far you gonna take things??? :???:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Dude you already made a few azers uke: with that nipple shot photo, how far you gonna take things??? :???:


 
You mean you dont' want more? :-D
Does seeing another guys nipple really upset you 
Why is this


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You mean you dont' want more? :-D
> Does seeing another guys nipple really upset you
> Why is this










Andy have you ever seen a grown man naked?


Do you like movies about gladiators?

:-D


----------



## mondeo (Apr 23, 2008)

Aww, damnit. Last weekend left a bad taste in my mouth.

Gimme a TR on Saturday, and I'll make the call Saturday night.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Andy have you ever seen a grown man naked?
> 
> 
> Do you like movies about gladiators?
> ...


 
:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Dude you already made a few azers uke: with that nipple shot photo, how far you gonna take things??? :???:




Hahaha..yeah AndyZees nipple even scared the gay AZers into being straight..lol


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hahaha..yeah AndyZees nipple even scared the gay AZers into being straight..lol


 

You kidding, you went straight?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Screw that, we need some nekid skiing!



Atleast make sure it's after prime lunchtime,  we just don't need to be seeing the Cuzzin's deck all covered with puke  uke:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 24, 2008)

very curious to see what they open up with for the last bash.  Hoping for a good north face bump run by sunday. 

PARK THOSE GROOMERS!!!!!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 24, 2008)

If I had someone to split the driving with I would go.......just don't feel like an 8 hour round trip by myself.
Damn...forgot I'll be at Hunter .....drinking at TAP.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 24, 2008)

looking like NCP for sun WTF?

steve


----------



## 2knees (Apr 24, 2008)

40% chance of showers, highs around 52 at 2600 feet.

not ideal but not gonna keep me away either.


----------



## Zand (Apr 26, 2008)

So... 11 AM, top of the Summit Local?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 26, 2008)

Going to SR for free is a no brainer.......the last I skied SR it was for their $1 day they had a few years ago. The money you will save in NH....no sales tax, state income tax.....could pay for next years pass. I had a friend who lived in Newmarket right after college.....his property bordered the former Pease AF base....it's a good place for alot of reasons. Easily jump on I95, US4 or US101(for heading to southern Vermont).


----------



## mondeo (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm out.


----------

